# Standard poodle in Northern California



## neVar

Hey- here's a link to a rough copy of an article i wrote up for a rescue here o fidig a good breeder. 
http://www.ravenwoodaussies.com/responsible breeder.pdf


----------



## brownlikewoah

Look into marquis diamond standard poodles, and desert reef (may be too far out of your way, but her dogs are beautiful!) I got my girl from genteel standard poodles and she is located outside of redding


----------



## TheBigRoo

I definitely recommend Desert Reef Poodles and Divine Standard Poodles. I too live in San Francisco so I'd be looking in the same places. Both our dogs Samson and Luna come from Divine poodles and Samson's father is a Desert Reef dog. They are absolutely wonderful pups with amazing personalities, very healthy so far, and to top it off, they're also both very beautiful. Both Desert Reef and Divine are heavily invested in the health and temperaments of their dogs from what I've experienced. I don't have personal experience with Marquis Diamond, but I hear good things there, too.


----------



## lfdio

Thank you for your suggestions, brownlikewoah and TheBigRoo. It is very helpful to hear about others' experiences with particular breeders.
TheBigRoo: I looked up Divine Poodles and found they are near San Diego. Did you pick up your dogs per car, or did you have them flown to you?


----------



## TheBigRoo

lfdio said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, brownlikewoah and TheBigRoo. It is very helpful to hear about others' experiences with particular breeders.
> TheBigRoo: I looked up Divine Poodles and found they are near San Diego. Did you pick up your dogs per car, or did you have them flown to you?


We picked up our dogs up by car, but at the time, the breeder was located in Aromas which is a little before Carmel. It was a couple hour drive from San Francisco but very pleasant. A drive to the San Diego area would be significantly longer of course, but still very possible. I'm pretty sure Divine will ship puppies too, especially if they're just going upstate. 

We like to physically visit the breeder and puppies if we can prior to deciding.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I second the Marquis Diamond suggestion, and Florence Graham of Graphic Poodles is also in CA and she has gorgeous silvers and apricots. She does not have a web site.


----------



## lfdio

Thank you for all the suggestions.I have a good set of places to start at now. Cabernet is also very close to my location. Does anybody have experience with them? Have you checked them out, but decided to get your poodle from somebody else? What is their reputation?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Cabernet is really good. I have seen a few Cabernet dogs and I know someone who owns one and only has good thing to say about them. You should definitely call Mary and arrange a visit to her dogs.


----------



## spindledreams

I love seeing the photos of the Marquis Diamond puppies and dogs on Facebook. Especially the ones of them at work in the field or learning about wings.


----------



## brownlikewoah

I like watching the puppy pictures too  I'd suggest liking the different breeders you are interested in on facebook too, that will give you some insight into what their dogs are like, and day to day lives, how friendly they are to deal with etc. breeders seem to update their facebook pages much more often than their websites


----------



## lfdio

Thanks for the tip to follow their facebook pages. I have not used facebook before, but I guess it's time to start!


----------



## Chagall's mom

lfdio said:


> Cabernet is also very close to my location. Does anybody have experience with them? Have you checked them out, but decided to get your poodle from somebody else? What is their reputation?


A friend of mine has owned two Cabernet poodles. They are known for their outstanding temperaments. My friend's certainly lived up to that reputation. One is 4 1/2 years old and is a registered therapy dog, sadly the other passed away last year (at 13+ years). My friend knows the breeders, Mary and Scott Olund, well. She tells me their spoos live in the house with them and are cherished family members. She also said Mary Olund would be more than willing to help you learn about poodles and to assist you in anyway she can. Based on knowing my friend's Cabernet poodles, I would encourage you to contact Mary. Good luck with your poodle search, hope you're soon posting about having one!!:clover:


----------



## MTWaggin

I third (or fourth) Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles. My Sterling is from their lines and Susan does a great job evaluating her puppies and she breeds solid temperament as well as healthy, pretty dogs. She shows conformation but honestly has some really fabulous working dogs including some in search and rescue, therapy, as well as performance events (including hunting). I know she has a litter on the ground right now as well.


----------



## spindledreams

I even know one of hers being trained as a service dog which is a big compliment to their temperament and health.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Another great breeder to check out in northern california is Penndragon Standard Poodles. Kim Bates is a great breeder, active in the poodle club. Their dogs are gorgeous with great temperaments. I was just at the dog show and got a chance to meet and greet their poodle in between showing. Here's the link to her website:

Penndragon Standard Poodles


----------



## wishpoo

Poodle Lover said:


> Another great breeder to check out in northern california is Penndragon Standard Poodles. Kim Bates is a great breeder, active in the poodle club. Their dogs are gorgeous with great temperaments. I was just at the dog show and got a chance to meet and greet their poodle in between showing. Here's the link to her website:
> 
> Penndragon Standard Poodles


Second THAT !!! Great lady behind those dogs, easy to talk to also. 

Same goes for Cabernet and Avion - amazing dogs and ladies !!!

Astoria (near Sacramento) is VERY good breeder too - she is amazingly diligent with health testing and I know some of her dogs were placed in agility and obedience homes too. http://www.astoriastandardpoodles.com/litters/puppiesavailable.html

Now all 4 of the above price their dogs very high ($2,000 to $2,500 ) BUT, if you are looking for superb quality and are not willing to go out of CA , they would be the best bet IMHO.

Wishing you the best luck with your search :act-up:


----------



## Samantha_

I am a new poodle owner as well - well my family has two, but I am bringing home one that will be my own in two weeks. I am also from the Oakland/Marin area and came in contact with a wonderful breeder up in the Tahoe area. Her name is JoAnn of Sterling Poodles. She happens to breed with the breeder who we got my family's two WONDERFUL poodles from (Florence from Graphic in San Rafael). I went up this past weekend to visit JoAnn's dogs and she was incredibly helpful and knowledgeable!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Mary Olund (Cabernet) is also PCA Breeder Referral West Of the Mississippi.




Interesting to note that you've made a full circle there, in looking for a quality poodle breeder. 


Best Wishes to you.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## kontiki

MTWaggin said:


> I third (or fourth) Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles. My Sterling is from their lines and Susan does a great job evaluating her puppies and she breeds solid temperament as well as healthy, pretty dogs. She shows conformation but honestly has some really fabulous working dogs including some in search and rescue, therapy, as well as performance events (including hunting).


I have a Marquis Diamond spoo. I have trained him as a Service Dog for me. Couldn't live without him. Got him in 2009. He just turned 5. I would go to her again.


----------



## peppersb

You might want to take a look at Five Star Poodles in Sacramento:

5-STAR Poodles

Their Deacon is my Cammie's sire. I met him briefly and he seemed to be a nice dog with a friendly laid back temperament. I don't know this breeder personally, but have had some brief email communication with her. I referred a buyer to her several months ago, and the buyer wrote to tell me that her experience with Susan at Five Star was entirely positive. Everything I have heard about her is positive. Definitely worth looking into.


----------

